# Sci-Fi Novel Help: Forms of FTL Travel.



## Zaedrin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, guys.

I'm writing my Furry SF novel, "KE-MO-NO" (or possibly just "Kemono"), and I'm looking for a little something to flesh things out for its background. That little something is an idea (or ideas) for methods of FTL (Faster-Than-Light) travel (preferably unique or unusual ones). I'm kind of stuck, and I could really use some help. 

Some of my ideas include the use of:

- Interdimensional tunnels/shortcuts (Stargates, The Webway, Hyperspace Bypasses, etc.)
- Navigators (Dune, Warhammer 40,000, Outlaw Star)
- Light Sails.
- Chi-Sails (Using cosmic energy flows to travel.)
- Applied Phlebetonium. (Energy crystals, etc.)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2011)

When it comes down to it, try to keep the right perspective: the method isn't really important, only the fact that it exists. The downfall of many amateur sci-fi novelists is that they attempt to go into way too much detail with the pseudoscience. It tends to reek of trying too hard. Plus, the more you explain, the less plausible it seems unless you're extremely good. Touch on your method a bit to give people a taste, and then leave it alone. Hell, you don't even have to enlighten people as to the method at all if it's not prudent from the character's perspective.

That said, I've always been partial to drives that bend things (particles, etc.) in ways they're not supposed to be bent, thus producing interesting effects. Also, everything about Dune is fuckawesome.


----------



## Zaedrin (Dec 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> When it comes down to it, try to keep the right perspective: the method isn't really important, only the fact that it exists. The downfall of many amateur sci-fi novelists is that they attempt to go into way too much detail with the pseudoscience. It tends to reek of trying too hard. Plus, the more you explain, the less plausible it seems unless you're extremely good. Touch on your method a bit to give people a taste, and then leave it alone. Hell, you don't even have to enlighten people as to the method at all if it's not prudent from the character's perspective.
> 
> That said, I've always been partial to drives that bend things (particles, etc.) in ways they're not supposed to be bent, thus producing interesting effects. Also, everything about Dune is fuckawesome.



Thanks, man! That's some excellent advice! One idea is to have a psychic navigator "soft-wired" into the ship to detect anomalies and shortcuts for a faster, safer route...


----------



## Smelge (Dec 1, 2011)

Zaedrin said:


> Thanks, man! That's some excellent advice! One idea is to have a psychic navigator "soft-wired" into the ship to detect anomalies and shortcuts for a faster, safer route...



Warhammer 40,000 has done that.

[edit]Yeah, guess I didn't read the first post.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 2, 2011)

Inertialess Drive Technology. 

Since the necrons aren`t using it anymore, it`s probably fair game. Basically it negates the effects of Relativity, allowing Faster than Light travel without those annoying time distortions. Of course this only works if you have engines capable of those power levels. 

Like Aden said, just touch on the basics in the story itself, whatever you choose. 

Warp Drive or some kind of Webway/Stargate equivalent would work just as well. :/


----------



## Zaedrin (Dec 5, 2011)

I came up with something: a Stargate. No, not like a portal, but a sort of...cosmic gas station. A Stargate is an orbital structure that is made up of gigantic Bussard Ramjets and capacitors for collecting and transferring the massive amounts of energy required for warpspeed, which is stored using "Fractalite", a synthetic, crystalline element that uses fractal molecules for storing enormous amounts of energy. The energy is then transferred into the docked ship, where the extra energy gives it a boost in cruising speed for reaching the orbiting star's zenith or nadir for warp-jumping quickly.

I dunno. What do you think?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 5, 2011)

Jump drives are a pretty good way of handling it.


----------

